# Wheel sizes for a 69 GTO



## Daved_XB (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guy’s,

I’ve been looking through the forum & I haven’t been able to find a definitive answer for my question. So I’m sorry for bringing it up if it’s been answered before…. But I looking for wheel & tire knowledge including the back spacing for running 17” wheels on my 69 GTO.

I’m looking at buying the 17” Year One Rally II wheels. I’m thinking 17x8” for the fronts & 17x9” for the rears, but what I need help with is what back space should I be looking at & what tire size can I run given that the suspension & brakes & body is all stock.

Thanks


----------

